# Greetings from the 4th corner!



## pips4bucks (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello all! I'm from Washington, just about as far north as you can get in the Pacific Northwest. Looking forward to talking with everyone!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcom!


----------



## ffighter90 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome nice to have you here... look around and stay awhile:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome fellow Washingtonian to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* pips4bucks. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

